# feeling depressed about school year ending



## JazzyFatNasty (Jan 4, 2006)

I know it's supposed to be a celebratory type thing... but no. At the start of the year I started at college (British 6th form college as in 16+) and I didn't know anyone and I think I've made progress through the year but not enough socially. It's like I've met a decent amount of people who I'll hang out with at college but I never see them outside of college. I feel like I've been wasting my time cause we don't have any contact u know and they all know eachother so I'll probably end up not talkin to them all summer then before I know it the next year will be through and what? I guess I'm just a tag along u know? 

It's weird too cause I thought they all knew eachother from school but now I hear a couple people talkin about different schools so maybe they know eachother generally or maybe some of them just met at college which, if it's the latter, makes me feel like **** cause I know they hang out out at weekends/holidays but I don't. I kinda think I've left it too late and like I try to act too cool towards people so I don't seem needy, which I guess I did when I first met them not realising some of them had just met too....? :sigh 

I keep trying to think posetively as in, next year I'm gonna be on point and be myself and renew myself over the summer so I can redeem myself next year. damn it's gone so fast.. that depresses me also  when time moves so quick and I'm not moving with it. I like it here too, I kinda wish it was more than 2yrs.

I dunno if i sound really young and naive and kinda shallow or what but if feeling this way makes me that then that's who I am cause it's bothering me... in a bad way 


oh yeah and exams! ... keep forgeting about them... more stress! :fall


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

i agree with what you are saying. i am a college student and hearing about all the fun things my classmates have planned over the summer (road trips, parties) depresses me. my summer will probably consist of me staying in my room alone, hopefully i can get a job.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I got very very depressed after I graduated from college. I felt like my life was over.


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm feeling kind of depressed too. This was my first year at college and even though it wasn't a huge success socially, I thought I made it through pretty well. 

Now I have three months of sitting in my room doing nothing. I don't even have my license yet, so my summer will be pretty crappy.


----------



## JazzyFatNasty (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah I'm hoping to get a job as well... sorry u guys feel bad too


----------

